# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Gebruik van antidepressiva bij volwassenen - Artikel

## Leontien

> De richtlijnen van het National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE), het Kwaliteitsinstituut voor de Gezondheidszorg CBO, en het Nederlands Huisartsen Genootschap, zijn het er over eens dat de huisarts bij patiënten met een eerste, milde depressie_ niet systematisch meteen een medicamenteuze behandeling dient gestart te worden, tenzij de klachten reeds meerdere maanden aanwezig zijn_. Wel wordt één of andere vorm van psychotherapie aanbevolen. Gespecialiseerde psychotherapie is in de praktijk echter weinig toegankelijk: het is vaak te duur of te lange wachttijden. Ook wordt aangeraden dat de huisarts de patiënten regelmatig ziet om na te gaan of de toestand verslechtert, en of de klachten chronisch worden. 
> Bij patiënten met een milde depressie die reeds meerdere maanden aanwezig is, en bij patiënten met matige en ernstige depressie wordt onmiddellijk starten van een behandeling door de huisarts aanbevolen.


*Bron* 
- gezondheid.be

----------


## Senora

Beste Leontien,
Ik heb moeite om de site efficiënt te gebruiken. Ik vind ook geen geen recente reacties. Is iedereen misschien al AD vrij? Ik in elk geval niet . Ik neem ondertussen bijna 10j. Effexor Exel 75mg en wil graag afbouwen. Maar mijn voerige poging maakte mij kotsmisselijk en zo ziek, dat ik mijzelf en mijn echtg. dit nietwilde aandoen. Nu ben ik weer terug "de oude" en ben weer aan het afboewen, nl over andere dag neem ik 1 capsule, zo is het vergif al gehalveerd, maar... ik mag er weer niet ziek van worden.
Wat denken jullie hiervan?
Bedankt en hopelijk lukt het mij ook beter om met de site te werken. Is er een handleiding?Bedankt

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Senora,

Er staan verschillende afbouwschema's onder het kopje "Pychisch Welzijn, Antidepressiva"... de meeste leden ervaren bij een snelle afbouw veel klachten en adviseren om rustig af te bouwen. Bijvoorbeeld als je 75 mg zou nemen om dan 5 mg eraf te halen en dat 2 week proberen en dan weer 5 mg eraf halen, dan heb je de minste kans op afkickverschijnselen.
Een handleiding is er niet, maar als je online komt zijn de onderwerpen waar iets nieuws in staat geel en als je er op klikt staan de nieuwste posts bovenaan dikgedrukt.
Ook kan je klikken op "nieuwe berichten" dan zie je welke berichten er die dag gepost zijn en als je iets zoekt kan je klikken op "zoeken".
Elke maand is er ook een nieuwsbrief waarin de actieve onderwerpen staan evenals uitslagen van peilingen/enquetes en nieuwe peilingen/enquetes.
Als je meer wil weten, er zijn zowel leden die AD's nemen, leden die geprobeerd hebben te stoppen, leden die bezig zijn met stoppen en leden die gestopt zijn om ervaringen mee uit te wisselen...
Succes en veel sterkte in elk geval!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Senora

Hartelijk dank Luuss
Senora

----------


## cor1948

Dag

Veel mensen hebben moeite met afbouwen van antidepressiva
Ik heb 10 jaar paroxetine geslikt en wilde ook afbouwen,pfff,ziek,hoofdpijn,misselijk electrische schokjes,ben toen weer begonnen.
Kwam op internet tegen dat de paroxetine ook in vloeibare vorm was,heb mijn HA gevraagd en ben daar mee begonnen
Per 1 mg per week,helemaal geen verschijnselen,niet ziek geweest,na 6 jaar kwamen toch de klachten terug oa hyperventilatie en ben ik weer begonnen.
zo gaat het niet bij iedereen hoor,ik verloor mijn man en zijn moeder bij een auto-ongeluk
dus dat waren omstandigheden.
Ben wel van plan om weer af te bouwen
Probeer het aub,er is voor alle depressiva een vloeibare vorm,bouw af per mg,heb 2 vriendinnen die er ook af zijn,het is troep wat je slikt en de HA schrijven dit zo gemakkelijk voor
gr Corrie

----------


## Agnes574

Goede tip Corrie, dat van die vloeibare vorm!!
Thanks!

----------


## ramses

Ik vraag me af of viagra verantwoord is als je ook fluoxetine en aanverwanten gebruikt?

Wie kan me helpen?

----------


## zandberg

Ik zou ook zeggen ga ook naar zee of naar bos om tot rust te komen bij een depressie ik kan iemand die mijn raad heeft opgevolgd en ze voeld haar stukken beter als ze terug thuis kom en ruster

----------


## sietske763

ik vind dat iedereen de artsen wat de schuld geven van het slikken van AD,
iedereen kan voor hij gaat slikken goede info vinden met google, ook de evt klachten die volgen als je wil stoppen!
iedereen is dus vrij in zijn/haar keuze of ze AD willen slikken of niet...............

----------


## Ilse34

@ zandberg.
ER is een groot verschil tussen een dipke en een depressie.
wat ik had ging niet over met een wandeling in het bos of aan zee.
Helaas.

----------


## walter1938

Ik heb angst,voel me slecht,heb alle mogelijke bijwerkingen.
(ten einde raad)
Gebruik AD : sipralexa /fluanxol
slaap zeer slecht :staurodorm.
iedere morgen / namiddag een wandeling (het vraagt veel moed ) 
Ben in behandeling 
Zal ik dit depressie dal uitkomen??

----------

